# Starting Line up



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

Who do you think the starters will be at the beginning of the season and at the end of the season?

Beginning of the Season

Cato
Griffin
Rice
Mobeley
Francis

End of season

Ming
Griffin
Nachbar
Mobeley
Francis

What are your projected starters?


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Start of season(Mo is out 5 games, so thats why he isn't starting...)

C: Cato
PF: *Thomas*
SF: Rice
SG: Mobley
PG: Francis

End of Season:
C: Ming- Cato[I think this is a toss up, it just depends on how developed Ming is at this point]
PF: Taylor
SF: Griffin
SG: Mobley
PG: Francis


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Begin of the Season:
C-Cato
PF-Taylor
SF-Griffin
SG-Mobley
PG-Francis

End of the Season
C-Ming
PF-Thomas
SF-Griffin
SG-Mobley
PG-Francis


----------



## LAfadeaway33 (Sep 3, 2002)

I think Ming has proven he can be our starting center from the start. Rudy loves him and I actually expect him to win the job away from Cato in camp. As for the rest of the team, I think Mo will start at 4 with Glen Rice if he's healthy at 3 (otherwise Nacbar) and Cat and Steve at the guards.


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LAfadeaway33</b>!
> I think Ming has proven he can be our starting center from the start. Rudy loves him and I actually expect him to win the job away from Cato in camp. As for the rest of the team, I think Mo will start at 4 with Glen Rice if he's healthy at 3 (otherwise Nacbar) and Cat and Steve at the guards.


 Even if Rice is hurt i think Griffen will get the start even though he is a PF. Nachbar and all european players need to learn defense


----------

